# bush hog



## JTOJTO (Jun 18, 2007)

I have a Deere LX5 bush hog that I unwisely lent to a friend. He sheared the shear bolt (non clutch model) and kept running the hog. I now cannot get the outer collar to spin free of the gear box shaft. Is it possible that the heat from the friction of that&nbsp;collar spinning on the&nbsp;shaft ''welded'' one to another? Any ideas on how to free ...


----------



## wass (Jan 3, 2007)

Hammer? Is there still a chunk of the shear bolt in there? Sometimes the holes aren't drilled perfectly at a right angle to the collar and shaft , or drilled together, so you might have to rotate the collar 180 degres to drive it out after you get it to turn. Anyway, have fun!


----------



## deerecamp (Mar 22, 2006)

I would suggest removing the snap ring from the gearbox shaft, and then removing the PTO shaft to check the scoring on th shaft and yoke.If the PTO shaft yoke is scored onto the gearbox shaft, it may take quite a bit of encouragement with a hammer, heat gun, prybar etc. Once the PTO shaft is off you should be able to find some sort of indication of where the remainder of the bolt is. Then you can drive it out, clean the shaft and yoke if not damaged and reassemble.


----------



## JTOJTO (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks guys, for your ideas. So it's best to try to heat yoke before hammering/ prying free? Would running water on gearbox shaft keep shaft cooler and less prone to expansion?


----------

